# Importing a Scirocco/Golf R



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just curious has anyone in the US gone through with importing a scirocco or Golf R? I wanted to know what the importing costs would be and if it would be worth it....


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

It's not the costs. It's the legality. As in, it's not legal to drive one of those. There was a tuning company that tried, and could only get a temporary show pass for a Scirocco. Once it expired, the option was to send the car back to Europe or destroy it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Randum311 said:


> ....importing a scirocco or Golf R?....


Curious on how you would expect to register or insure them in NA. Unless you don't plan to drive it on public roads, certainly not doable.


----------



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)

iamsuperdan said:


> It's not the costs. It's the legality. As in, it's not legal to drive one of those. There was a tuning company that tried, and could only get a temporary show pass for a Scirocco. Once it expired, the option was to send the car back to Europe or destroy it.


I seem to remember a time when you could import cars and register/outfit them approriately to make them legal in the US. (see cars with steering wheels on the right side etc)

When you say illegal, are we talking from an emissions standpoint? Because I believe you can modify the car in order to satisfy this requirement.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Randum311 said:


> I seem to remember a time when you could import cars and register/outfit them approriately to make them legal in the US. (see cars with steering wheels on the right side etc)
> 
> When you say illegal, are we talking from an emissions standpoint? Because I believe you can modify the car in order to satisfy this requirement.


Time has moved on from when it was that simple. Who do you think has the information to make these modifications? When was the last time you saw a modern non-certified auto on the public roads that had been made legal to current requirements?


----------



## silent713 (Dec 10, 2004)

It is still possible to import a euro-spec car into the states and legally operate it as a road going vehicle. Cost IS the major prohibiting factor, as the car has to be federalized at the owner's expense. DOT only certifies one or two companies to perform this sort of work for each particular auto manufacturer, and that starts to get things complicated. The real kicker though is that the car will be immediately impounded when it comes into the country and it will not be allowed to leave the port until it is brought up to US spec. This is where the cost comes in, as the company who is certified to do the modifications will have to do the work at the impound yard, and you will not only be paying to have the car re-done, but storage fees at the impound yard as well as all the necessary inspections. 

I found this out when I still lived in Germany and was about to buy an RS4 and bring it back home with me. As things turned out, it was going to cost more to have the car altered than it would have been to actually purchase the car. Needless to say, I didn't buy it. :thumbdown:


----------



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)

silent713 said:


> It is still possible to import a euro-spec car into the states and legally operate it as a road going vehicle. Cost IS the major prohibiting factor, as the car has to be federalized at the owner's expense. DOT only certifies one or two companies to perform this sort of work for each particular auto manufacturer, and that starts to get things complicated. The real kicker though is that the car will be immediately impounded when it comes into the country and it will not be allowed to leave the port until it is brought up to US spec. This is where the cost comes in, as the company who is certified to do the modifications will have to do the work at the impound yard, and you will not only be paying to have the car re-done, but storage fees at the impound yard as well as all the necessary inspections.
> 
> I found this out when I still lived in Germany and was about to buy an RS4 and bring it back home with me. As things turned out, it was going to cost more to have the car altered than it would have been to actually purchase the car. Needless to say, I didn't buy it. :thumbdown:


Thanks, that sounds like an answer to me! I for some reason, thought this was easier...


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the easiest way to get a Scirocco in NA there are at least 3 already delivered one in TX, VA & CA.

http://hpamotorsports.com/scirocco.htm


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The fact that McAfee gives that web-site a red security warning may be an indication of something.....


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

The HPA site? There isn't anything wrong with there site.


----------

